# ISO Help Cooking Chicken Livers



## nicklord1 (Feb 26, 2009)

how long should you cook these for


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 26, 2009)

depends on the size/weight, how done you like it, etc. Fresh (not frozen) calves liver can be enjoyed med-rare or medium or fully cooked. It is most tender in the rarer states (I like mine medium) Cooked with onions or bacon and onions is very traditional. However, it is awesome after searing to cook with a spicy tomato sauce. 

So it depends on thickness, temperature, etc. LIke a steak or chop, bring to room temp and use a hot pan, then depending on your likes anywhere from 2 min per side to 5 min per side. Thinner slices may cook faster than that.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 26, 2009)

While I'm a lifelong confirmed calves liver hater, I will admit that the one way my mother made it that I found tolerable was pan-sauteeing it until almost done, cutting it into strips, & then adding them to a mushroom/wine/sour cream sauce.

As far as just plain length of time - just pan saute until it's reached the level of doneness you want, as you would with a steak, but leaning towards medium to well without overcooking.  Overcooked liver turns into shoeleather very quickly.  If you've never made it before, just do a lot of cutting & tasting to determine how you like it, then save that timing knowledge for next time.


----------



## Constance (Feb 26, 2009)

My grandma fixed the best calves liver I ever tasted. She seasoned it with salt and pepper, dipped it in flour, and fried it with bacon and onions until browned on one side. Then, when she flipped it over to brown the other side, she reduced the heat, added a little (1/4 cup) of water or Coca Cola, and partially covered it with a lid so it would steam and brown at the same time. As soon as it was fork-tender, she took it out, spooned the onions over the top and served it with mashed potatoes.
I sure would love to have some right now.


----------



## nicklord1 (Feb 26, 2009)

SORRY i meant chicken livers


----------



## Katie H (Feb 26, 2009)

Changed the title for you nick to you'll get the response you want.  I have a way to cook them but I have to dash right now.  I'll post later.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 26, 2009)

LOL - big BIG difference here - lol!!!

I make my chicken livers the same way my grandmother always did.  While she always served these as an appetizer, speared with frilly toothpicks, I make them as an entree for myself.

For one pound she just melted an obscene amount of butter in a pan & sauteed them until nearly done, then added a goodly sprinkling of caraway seeds, some salt & freshly ground black pepper, & the juice from one lemon, sauteed for a minute or two more until cooked through & served.  Chicken livers should NOT be served rare - they should be completely cooked through.

Once again, while they shouldn't take more than 10 minutes or so over medium/medium-high heat, your best bet is to cut & check.  When juices run clear & the centers are no longer pink, they're done.


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't make them often but I either saute them or bake them till the
center is just a hint of pink.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 26, 2009)

Mike - with all due respect - these days there truly isn't any part of a chicken that can be safely consumed with a "hint of pink".  Chicken livers go by the same rule as the rest of the bird as far as safety is concerned.


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Feb 27, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> Mike - with all due respect - these days there truly isn't any part of a chicken that can be safely consumed with a "hint of pink". Chicken livers go by the same rule as the rest of the bird as far as safety is concerned.


 
Absolutely right to point that out Breezy -
here is what the USDA has to say about it

"*Safe Cooking of Giblets*
Traditionally, chicken or turkey giblets are cooked by simmering in water for use in flavoring soups, gravies or poultry stuffing. Once cooked, the liver will become crumbly and the heart and gizzard will soften and become easy to chop. Cooked giblets should have a firm texture. Casseroles containing giblets should be cooked to 165 °F. Stuffing should be cooked to 165 °F. Chicken giblets are commonly fried or broiled. Leftovers should be refrigerated within 2 hours." 


yet I don't follow it - I think the livers are too tough if cooked
completely grey and crumbly, I want them more 'creamy'.
Maybe I'm living dangerously 

PS: they recommend roasting chicken till internal temp is 165 - 
I usually go to 155-160 - additionally my ancient meat thermometer
has poultry @ 190.


----------



## MostlyWater (Feb 27, 2009)

the ones i get are already cooked.  so i basically just sautee them with onions and garlic and heat them up.


----------



## lindatooo (Feb 27, 2009)

I cut them into bite sized pieces, flour them and brown them in oil; when they are almost done I add onions (chopped but pretty big) and quartered mushrooms.  Season them with salt and whatever other spice charms me from my cupboard but usually a tad of garlic and some basil.  When everything is cooked through I flame the pan with brandy and serve them with Mashed Potatoes which contain an obscene amount of butter and milk.  It's definately a major cholesteral bomb but my husband calls it chicken candy.  We have them about once or twice a year.  Caution - they are addictive!


----------



## Hungry (Feb 28, 2009)

*Chicken Livers*

I just fixed them tonight for supper.

I take the livers and remove the little fatty particles (kitchen shears work good for this) cut the larger ones in half, put the livers on a paper towel until I'm ready to fry them.

First I fry about 5 strips of bacon until crisp.
Remove from pan. Crumble the bacon.

Using the bacon grease, I slice and fry a medium size onion, just until tender. 
Remove from pan.

Season the livers with salt and pepper, flour. (shake them in a baggie) put them in the skillet. Tonight I started them in a not too hot skillet, it reduced the exploding. Covered with a screen, they can explode big time, turned the heat up, fried on one side 3 minutes, turned them over and cooked another two minutes. You may have to add a little butter here if the flour soaked up all the grease, added the onions and bacon.

Gave them a stir, fried only long enough to reheat the onions and bacon.
Serve with steamed rice(Jasmine) and green beans. 

GOOD GRAZING!


----------



## genhosp (Mar 10, 2009)

*Country-fried Chicken Livers*

My family loves these fried chicken livers.   Wash livers & soak about an hour in milk & salt to remove bitterness;  rinse & drain.  Have 3 bowls 1) flour seasoned with salt & pepper  2) Milk & a beaten egg, & 3) seasoned flour.  I use self-rising flour because it gives a crispier coating.  Heat a deep fryer to 325.   Dip livers in flour, then milk, then seasoned flour.  Let sit about 5 minutes for coating to adhere.   Slowly lower batch of livers into deep fryer (they will pop, have lid handy!).  Put on lid, & fry EXACTLY 7 minutes.  Any longer & they will be dry & overcooked.  Keep warm in oven on cookie sheet lined with paper towels while finishing the livers.   These are so good.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Mar 10, 2009)

Charlie/Hungry - that's exactly the way I cook them, but if necessary, I add butter to the bacon grease.Sometimes I add mushrooms. Haven't cooked these in years, though. I know DH won't eat ANY liver substance...oh well, more for me. I know I can get fresh chicken livers at the market here....


----------



## toni1948 (Mar 10, 2009)

I usually pan sear them and finish cooking them in a gravy made with onions and garlic.  They are well done and still very tender.  I serve them over rice.


----------



## Cooper'sMom (Mar 10, 2009)

The one that I use is the Rumaki recipe from Saveur magazine online here . I've used it once for our party and will be using this one again as my appetizer for our car club party event this coming May.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 10, 2009)

I just now realize I didn't post my method of cooking chicken livers.  Consider this a casualty of our ice storm.

At any rate, I dredge them in seasoned (salt/pepper) flour.  Shake them off and brown them gently in some butter.  Once browned, I add some chicken broth, a goodly dash of tarragon, some white wine and let them simmer just until the liquid begins to thicken from the flour that comes off as they were browned.  If not thick enough, I'll add a tiny bit more.  All this really takes only a few minutes.  Once done, I serve them over rice or noodles.

I do the same thing with chicken gizzards and hearts that I slice in "coins," but cook them longer because they need more time to become tender.


----------

